# Crab & kilbasa ABT's w - pics



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

Hadn't done a batch in a while, and I need to do a case worth of jalapenos for a party in a few weeks so I needed to get in the swing.

Cream cheese seasoned with taco seasoning, and rub.

some leftover snow crab, some bacon, and some chunks of kilbasa..

should be a good mix,  I left the crab seperate from the cream cheese so it didnt break down and get lost.










just went on the WSM,  should be good.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 16, 2010)

great combo,  these were really good,  crab stayed moist, and made the ABT's pop.  Maybe one of the top filling combos I have done





thanks for looking


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 16, 2010)

wow!! looks great


----------



## chisoxjim (May 16, 2010)

thanks tim,  

I dont know if I will do these for my pig roast sicne I am doing a cse of jalapenos,  the crab might get expensive.  But the kilbasa will be in the mix for sure.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 16, 2010)

The only thing that I have found in using seafood in ABT's is that the seafood tends to get lost in the heat of the japs. Now if you can find some not so hot japs then they are really good I have found some here that aren't to hot. Now they look really good and I have never tried to put a top jap on the lower one yet but it looks good to me there Jim.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 16, 2010)

thanks mark,

these were a pretty mild jalapeno(plus they were seeded, and de veined).  By lumping the crabmeat ontop of the cream cheese, and under a chunk of kilbasa it kept moist, and provided some nice flavor.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 16, 2010)

You always have some new, and interesting, combos that are "must try's" in my growing list of smoked treats. Nice work, as always!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 16, 2010)

I appreciate that,  thats whats great about this site, kind of a bbq think tank.


----------



## meateater (May 16, 2010)

That does sound good!


----------

